# Did the rules for points change again?



## artringwald (Feb 18, 2015)

I just looked into booking Jan 2016 at Kaanapali Beach Club. If I select a 7 night stay, many choices show up. If I select 3-6 nights, it says none are available. Did the rules change so you can only book 7 nights if it's more than 10 months out? If I try to book Oct 2015 for 3 nights, many choices show up.


----------



## kalima (Feb 18, 2015)

*3night stay*

Hi Art! I just tried a search for 3 nights in Jan and also Feb 2016 and got results....so maybe you have a glitch at your end?


----------



## kalima (Feb 18, 2015)

*snapshot (partial)*

HAWAII, US

 Kaanapali Beach Club     

1 Bedroom Scenic View (4) 

15-Jan-2016

18-Jan-2016

4550


Book It! 


HAWAII, US

 Kaanapali Beach Club     

1 Bedroom Deluxe Ocean View (4) 

16-Jan-2016

19-Jan-2016

5750


Book It! 


HAWAII, US

 Kaanapali Beach Club     

1 Bedroom Scenic View (4) 

16-Jan-2016

19-Jan-2016


3250


Book It! 


HAWAII, US

 Kaanapali Beach Club     

1 Bedroom Deluxe Ocean View (4) 

17-Jan-2016

20-Jan-2016

3450


----------



## kalima (Feb 18, 2015)

*also*

did you see that there appear to now be 7 resorts in the Hawaii Collection?


----------



## artringwald (Feb 18, 2015)

kalima said:


> Hi Art! I just tried a search for 3 nights in Jan and also Feb 2016 and got results....so maybe you have a glitch at your end?



Are your points in a trust collection? It could be because I have a deeded week in the Club.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 18, 2015)

kalima said:


> did you see that there appear to now be 7 resorts in the Hawaii Collection?



That's probably not good news for those that like Hawaii, just more people fighting for the same weeks.


----------



## johnrsrq (Feb 18, 2015)

artringwald said:


> Are your points in a trust collection? It could be because I have a deeded week in the Club.




I have two deeded weeks in the club and those points are allocated in the US collection. I can not get inventory of Ka'anapali Beach or Point at Poipu for Jan/Feb 2016 as they are more than 10 months out and in a different collection (smaller Hawaii collection).  

Kalima--->The other resorts listed are not DRI managed, they are affiliates. Also, most affiliates, if not all, do not allow shorter stays.

Kalima can see inventory as she must be in Hawaii collection. 
FWIW, when I looked I found DRI rolled out a new feature "find a vacation" -pretty useful- glad I looked.


----------



## kalima (Feb 19, 2015)

*collection*

Yes I have Collection points. I also have a deeded week so I am very happy about that if there will be more competition for KBC ....DRI have said that those 3 additional resorts are in the Hawaii Collection and that we have a 13 month booking window....??? I have emailed them to enquire further but it states online that there are 7 resorts in the Hawaii Collection...


----------



## johnrsrq (Feb 19, 2015)

kalima said:


> Yes I have Collection points. I also have a deeded week so I am very happy about that if there will be more competition for KBC ....DRI have said that those 3 additional resorts are in the Hawaii Collection and that we have a 13 month booking window....??? I have emailed them to enquire further but it states online that there are 7 resorts in the Hawaii Collection...



The club affiliated (imo- selling agreement) resorts may have 13 month window but are subject to even *more* restricted availability as they are not managed by DRI and they don't take inventory in those resorts- they share. I stayed at KBC then stayed next week at the adjacent Ka'anapali Shores (Astin resort).

another example: when looking at the resorts look to see "affiliated" 
FAIRWAY VILLA
2345 Ala Wai Boulevard
Honolulu, Oahu, Hawaii, 96815, 
United States
Phone: 1.808.923.1856
Fax: 1.808.923.6165
*ClubAffiliated*


----------



## kalima (Feb 19, 2015)

*why*

why does DRI then say that they are added to the Hawaii Collection? It lists 7 resorts and doesn't list the other affiliates....also on the official DRI website on the Hawaii message board for members, there is a thread of people concerned about these new resorts being added.


----------



## johnrsrq (Feb 19, 2015)

kalima said:


> why does DRI then say that they are added to the Hawaii Collection? It lists 7 resorts and doesn't list the other affiliates....also on the official DRI website on the Hawaii message board for members, there is a thread of people concerned about these new resorts being added.



I misspoke, they are part of the "collection" however, they are affiliates. Namely not managed by DRI and have less inventory. They list 14 resorts in the Hawaii collection and 2 are DRI managed in Hawaii.

DIAMOND RESORTS INTERNATIONAL® SEARCH RESULTS
WE FOUND 14 RESORTS (RESULTS 1-10 OF 14)


----------



## kalima (Feb 19, 2015)

*confused*

I am even more confused. There are (usually) 4 resorts in the Hawaii Collection...only 2 are in Hawaii...When you do a search in DRI website it brings up more resorts than that in Hawaii BUT they are not ACTUALLY in the Collection.....When you login in to the HOA information for Hawaii it lists only the normal 4 resorts.....BUT in the newsletter about the October meeting it states that there are 7 resorts in the Hawaii Collection. It does not list all those other ones we normally see when doing a booking search....it just lists the regular 4 and then the additional 3. Hope I am making sense.


----------



## johnrsrq (Feb 19, 2015)

kalima said:


> I am even more confused. There are (usually) 4 resorts in the Hawaii Collection...only 2 are in Hawaii...When you do a search in DRI website it brings up more resorts than that in Hawaii BUT they are not ACTUALLY in the Collection.....When you login in to the HOA information for Hawaii it lists only the normal 4 resorts.....BUT in the newsletter about the October meeting it states that there are 7 resorts in the Hawaii Collection. It does not list all those other ones we normally see when doing a booking search....it just lists the regular 4 and then the additional 3. Hope I am making sense.




It's easy to get confused. I'm confused however this is my guess...... in the Hawaii collection the 4 resorts are the shared fee's for maintenance ($ per point). The other affiliated resorts are benefits of selling agreements that the collection has with others- all subject to inventory. The fee's of Ka'anapoli Shores do not become part of DRI Hawaii trust fees's.   my guess.

It takes some time but the affiliates in the US collection may be available only to US collection members in 13 months out and therefore, the Hawaii affiliates are only available to Hawaii collection member 13 months out.

I usually check to see if Diamond manages it. It can get more complicated but their acquisition of *management* of Grand Monarch/ Tempus/Wyndham Palms/Island One etc. and how those units are dispersed in the trusts.


----------



## kalima (Feb 20, 2015)

*heard back from DRI*

I got a message from them this morning in response to my query: There are 7 resorts in the Hawaii Collection...then they list all the 7....also apparently the info has now been updated on the official DRI site...I wonder if resale points people therefore will be able to use in all 7 rather than just 4....seems it should be all 7.....


----------

